# Bagseed making a run for it!



## newgreenthumb (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello everybody I now have some pics worth showing.  Here is a couple pics of my soil grow only 17 days after sprouting.  The first two are the beginnings and the latter are the updated pics.  My set up is a grow box 2.5 sq feet w/ 5 compact flouro's (6500k, 1600 lumens each and 23w) 20/4 lighting and 50/50 potting soil and perlite and mixed with bat gauno and earthworm casting since they were repotted. I have been using the yeast and sugar combo to get the CO2 levels up since 3 days ago. They have tight internodal growth and though they are short they have good compact growth, IMHO.  Let me know what you all think.


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 19, 2006)

i heard somehwhere that you dont want co2 when the lights are off? maybe i was misinformed?


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 19, 2006)

hey your looking good keep keep it up


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

totalnoobie15 said:
			
		

> i heard somehwhere that you dont want co2 when the lights are off? maybe i was misinformed?


 
Can't hurt, just questionable gains.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

*May i say your babies are looking great.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks, these compliments mean a hell of a lot coming from you guys.  The Phd's of MJ.  By the way I will keep you posted.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks great, I really like those square containers, are these going straight to flower or are they mothers?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, but I don't know yet as 2 of each seem to be of a different strain.  I might make 2 mothers but waiting to see if the strains are worth cloning. :48:


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 22, 2006)

Those are looking very good for such a young age. What are you going to do as far as flowering? You keeping them under floros or going to add some light to this story? 
:48:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 22, 2006)

I plan on adding at least 70 or 100w HPS as my budget fits but will keep the flouros as supplemental lighting.   Thanks for the compliment also. :aok:


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds good. I think you will have a great grow.


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd say so far so good!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey all, here are the Bagseed Bandits.  I am now on day 22 with 7in. avg height and they have good compact growth.  I have pinched once for side branching,  watered w/ 5.0-6.5ph water and now a 1/8 strength nutes. Trying to avoid over nutes.  I just added a humidity/temp gauge and I am sitting at around 86F and 30% avg. humidity.  Compact flouros are doing ok so far.  Here are some pics. The last pic is one of two that are ready for transplant as they are still in their original 4" pots.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 26, 2006)

I had about the same in humidity. So I started to spray around the plants, and on the walls to boost up to 50%. Had to do it a few times a day, but it did work. And I never got mold. I don't know how much it would help, but I have read that it's good to keep them at around 60%-70% during veggie stage and 40%-60% during flowering. But like I said, I don't know how much it helps. But they are lookin mighty fine.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks, I just added a bowl of water with air bubbling into it.  the temp dropped 4 degress and brought the humidity up 7% and still rising I hope 
:aok:


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice color, higher humidity especially around week 3-4 is supposed to boost female to male ratio.

Lookin good:farm:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 26, 2006)

What is the best way to boost humidity?


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> What is the best way to boost humidity?


 
Pick yourself up a humidifier.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2006)

*Man o man those ladies are growing fast and furious and looking great i might add. Your doing one hell of a great job man keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks TBG, I have just repotted the last two of the 6 that were in soil.  Now I have 4 more that just sprouted and I will put them in hyrdo DWC.:yay:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 30, 2006)

Here are my babies at day 28.  They have already started showing roots out of their new pots and time for bigger ones.  Feeding them gauno, Technaflora B.C. grow & Boost(1/4 strength) and earthworm casting.  Soon I will be purchasing the HPS for flower and now I need a bigger space for the next grow and leave the grow box for mothers.  The temps have been around 73F and 45% humidity average.  :ccc:


----------



## Noob84 (Dec 2, 2006)

looks awesome, i love watching your posts because it is so similar to mine. i am on day 2 after planting, hoping for results like yours.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Here are my babies at day 28. They have already started showing roots out of their new pots and time for bigger ones. Feeding them gauno, Technaflora B.C. grow & Boost(1/4 strength) and earthworm casting. Soon I will be purchasing the HPS for flower and now I need a bigger space for the next grow and leave the grow box for mothers. The temps have been around 73F and 45% humidity average. :ccc:


*The ladies are looking great and are gonna love it when you give them a transplant as they always do. Keep up the great work man as it will pay off in the end.  *


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 2, 2006)

Excellent job dude.   Those are some healthy looking plants.  You are reaffirming my faith in a low nute regimen.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks again for the compliment. I realized that I will not have enough money for HPS, Christmas time ya know, this go round so does anybody have link or info on what combination and type (example: kelvin rating, color spectrum and how many) of compact flouros that would help me with flowering.  My grow box is 2.5 sq ft and 38" inside height.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Noob post some pics of your grow.  I would love to see them.


----------



## Noob84 (Dec 3, 2006)

i will soon, i just got 2 to pop through the soil today! the only CFL's i have found are 2700K, not too ideal. but with your setup you can use doublers for each socket and get the 43watt cfls at walmart. the doublers are only $2 each.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Noob get the daylight spectrum CFL's they have a rating of 6500k and put out 1600 lumens each.  They are cool white and are available at Walmart and are made by GE. I hope this helps.


----------



## Noob84 (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah, that is what i have, i am talking about the future though, you need more lumens to flower, that is what the doublers are for. i might even use the doublers when the babies get bigger, we'll see.


----------



## Noob84 (Dec 5, 2006)

how tall do the plants get before they grow a second set of leaves? is there a rule of thumb for how far apart each set of leaves are?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 7, 2006)

It all depends on the light source how far apart they are from it.  If using the compact floruos than the lights should be within a couple of inches from the tops of the plants.  This will cause better compact internode growth.  Place the back of your  hand underneath the bulbs, if it gets hot after a couple of seconds then they are too close.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 8, 2006)

hey noob if you really want i good cfl go to your local light fixture retailer and ask for the most watts they have in a cfl they should bring out the big boys for you. they should cost around 6$. mine are 6500k 50watts and 2700k 50 watts they are alittie bigger then the reg but your plants will love you. you use the cfl's to set a base for the hps to work with let your babys get about 7 or 8 nodes on them and then put them under the big lights and see how she grows


----------



## Noob84 (Dec 8, 2006)

sounds good, what size hps can i get away with? 3 plants and roughly 2x2x5 box. only two fans at 50cfm each. i want to make sure my plants dont get too big for the box only being 5 feet, so should i start the flowering at 1-1.5 feet?


----------



## KADE (Dec 8, 2006)

Noob84 said:
			
		

> how tall do the plants get before they grow a second set of leaves? is there a rule of thumb for how far apart each set of leaves are?


 
I find if a plant is growin ne further then 1/4-1/2 inch it is too much... you can tell by looking at the plant... it'll either look nice and bushy.... or tall and lanky.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 8, 2006)

Looking great!  Are ya making teas?

http://www.unleashthegreen.com/community/forum29/7416.html


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, I have some earthworm casting tea with an air stone bubbler in the gallon milk jug.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 9, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Yep, I have some earthworm casting tea with an air stone bubbler in the gallon milk jug.


 
Nice!  You are 'in like flynn' my man:cool2: , help me to pass the word, eh? .  Let these peeps and myself hear a little more about your method...your soil mix amendment ratios...choice of innoculants.  Glad to hear it is working with technaflora, wasn't sure on that one...is that were you are getting your beasties from?  Or they could be in the guano...


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 13, 2006)

The beasties are in the guano and earthworm castings, I will have pics soon because they are now on 13/11 and been working down to 12/12 slowly from 20/4 lighting.  I can't afford the HPS this time but will be buying the big cfl's this weekend @ 2700k each.  Lighting project: (4) 42w cfls 2900 lumens each @ 2700k + (3) 26w 1600 lumens each @ 6500k in a 2.5 sq ft space totaling 6560 lumens p/sq ft and 98.4w p/sq ft. wish me luck!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey everybody I now have some new pics and this is day 47.  Today I have switched to 2700k CFL for the reddish orange glow for flowering.  For the last week they been given straight ph balanced water no nutes and now it is time to switch to 1/8 strength bloom nutes.  Myccorhiza Fungi added to soil really helps.  Out of the six one of the tallest seems to be on the outs.  But still waiting to see what sex they are.  Lighting has been 12/12 for about a full week now.  Probably need another week to determine sex.  "Patience young grasshopper" is what keeps me going.  :bong:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Hey everybody I now have some new pics and this is day 47. Today I have switched to 2700k CFL for the reddish orange glow for flowering.


I'm going to be very interested in how much bud with what quality you get from this grow. How many lumens per/sq ft do you have for flowering?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 17, 2006)

Stoney B, right now I am at 3460 lumens per/sq ft with 56w per/sq ft.  The 2700k spectrum really gives off a reddish orange glow.  I will be adding another 42 watter to increase it to 4512 lumens and 72.8w per/sq ft.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

If you can bump it to about 5,000 lumens, it would probably help quite a bit in bud size. Just a suggestion.

Good luck man! I can't wait to see your buds!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 18, 2006)

I definately will try thanks.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 18, 2006)

Out of six plants two are definately MALE! ***!!! It also had to be two of my best plants. Hell, I feel like crying . I am being punished somehow.  The other Four have showed no signs of sex yet.  I am too ashamed  to show pics of these two as they will be on the back of a milk carton soon,lol!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 18, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Out of six plants two are definitely MALE! ***!!! It also had to be two of my best plants. Hell, I feel like crying . I am being punished somehow. The other Four have showed no signs of sex yet.


In some strains, males are the first to show sex and develop flowers. Mother Nature has given them this ability to maximize the reproduction of the species.

I hope that's the end of the males for you. The rest will be beautiful ladies! And Wonderful Thoughts Forever (***) to you too.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't sweat the males buddy, it is nothing you did wrong...actually, 4 females out of 6 from seed is pretty good .  There is alot of talk about promoting females and such during veg, certainly can't hurt to try, but mother nature will always win a fight.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks I needed that extra inspiration , you guys always know what to say.  By the way how much longer does it take for the females to show after the males have developed?  A couple more weeks?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 20, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> By the way how much longer does it take for the females to show after the males have developed? A couple more weeks?


You should see some female flowers starting any time now. It could be a couple of weeks, who knows? Patience, patience, patience...

We cannot make bud before it's time...


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 20, 2006)

it took a bout 2 1/2 weeks for my female to show its sex it took the male about 1 week to show his sex


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 28, 2006)

Well here is an update on my grow and finally I have a female out of six plants the males will be dried and used for hash and brownies.  The female has been in flower for a couple weeks now and she is going real slow so I upped her dose of nutes to 3/4 strength today and the soil ph is at 5.5 after feeding.  By tomorrow I should have a pic of her.  She did unfortunately get some light burn.  No more bagseed for me I am going to order T44 seeds for my next grow and I just purchase a 400 watt MH for my next grow with a conversion to HPS bulb soon to follow _("lets get ready to rrrruuumble!").  _I do have three small bagseeds left that are in week two of veg so I will let them finish and flower at 12in height.


----------



## Noob84 (Dec 28, 2006)

cant wait to see pics, when did you start giving your plants nutrients? my soil says good for 30 days and i am almost there. anything you recomend over another?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 29, 2006)

Noob if you are talking about my new little ones than they have been receiving nutes since tuesday.  I added earthworm casting and mycorrizhal fungi to the soil mixture when i planted them in the new pots.  Here a some pics of my only female out of six plants.  She seems to be flowering slow as this is week 2 or 3 since she showed sex and it took 3 weeks just to determine what she was.  She also had some burning from the lights which ave been moved to safe distance. And one pic of my new bagseed babies which I must say will be the last bagseed that I invest serious time and money into.  This last time I used topsoil for gardens and added perlite and soil perfector lava rocks mixed in.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 31, 2006)

I have just recently added a 400 watt HPS to my setup.  A fellow grower sold all his equipment for only $100USD which included (1) 400w HPS and (1) 400w switchable ballast and ten bulbs!! Yippeee!  He also threw in his nutes and guano.  Here are two pics of my little ladies with their new lighting.  Unfortunately it brought my temps up to 110 F.  Been trying to cool them off all day.:clap:


----------



## Noob84 (Jan 2, 2007)

wow! thats hot. i have been re-looking through your grow and see that your plants are much bigger than mine during the samestages. i am on veg day 30 and my plants are 1 foot tall. i am going to the store today to get 2700k lights and switch to 12/12. i have never used any nutrients from day one, was this worng? i was under the impression that i should wait until the plants are bigger. ????? i also had my plants about 6 inches away from the lights at first, they are now about 1 inch away


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 2, 2007)

Noob84 said:
			
		

> i am going to the store today to get 2700k lights and switch to 12/12. ????? i also had my plants about 6 inches away from the lights at first, they are now about 1 inch away


 
The pros have stated that you want to avoid soil with nutrients already in them example: Miracle Grow that feeds for three months, as this can throw off your nutrient balance.  Try to get some earthworm casting because this will be a basic living tea filled with microorganisms.  I also use hydrogen peroxide mxed in with my nutes to help with oxygen to the roots.  You can start at 6in with your nutes to be safe.  Or when the second set of alternating nodes form.  By the way the lights "2700k" would be excellent light spectrum just be sure to double your lumens for flowering.


----------



## night501 (Jan 2, 2007)

im in the same boat i started my baby dec 9th and to date havent used any nutes. im under 2 40w 2600lumen cfls. 
if you are interested in my grow look under "ok take 2"


----------



## Noob84 (Jan 2, 2007)

cool, will do, i am under "noobies first grow, hopefully i can change my name soon"


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is the last one of the original six.  It has been in flower for 3 1/2 weeks and has been showing sex since 11 days or so ago.  She is coming along well for bagseed now under 400w HPS. And here are the new babies growing also, soon to be transplanted to new grow area and 400w MH. Right now they are under CFL's and they are soil grow with air being pumped to the root zone to aid in soil drying and nute uptake.


----------



## Noob84 (Jan 11, 2007)

haha, looks like you are putting an old school project to good use. (top tv shows in the 90's) who says you dont retain anything from school? lol


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are my new bagseed babies sitting in the sink getting a good soil leeching.  How often should I be leeching the soil?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is an update: all bagseed still no money, The first two pics are of the 3 I started in late december.  And three more that eventually sprouted.  The last pics are of the only female out of the six from my last batch under 400w HPS.  She's been flowering for about 5 weeks now and not bad for bagseed and a few yellowing leaves, normal I guess during flower.  By the way when is it too late to add some "Beatie Bloomz".  :farm:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 23, 2007)

For how long are you thinking to keep her in flowering stage? Did you notice any difference in growing with the HPS?   I mean, are they growing better than with flos? I'm just curious....
And...well done!!! The revenge of the new growers....


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 24, 2007)

Just long enough to be ready for flower, this bagseed seems to be a sativa so I am guessing 4-5 more weeks and then she might be ready.  Sativa strains seem to take longer than indica or indica/sativa ones.  My next grow I plan to do a indica or indica/stiva strain and sea of green too.  She is almost 3.5 feet tall but I have her tied down for LST growing.  New growerws have formed the "Voltron" of growing it seems!  With the help of the masters of course!  :48: :farm: :joint4:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 24, 2007)

*Veg day 39 approximate:* Just repotted these babies into 2 gallon pots.  They were already rootbound, I guess more roots than growth.  I switched them to Miracle Grow 24-8-16 @ half strength.  It seems I killed my microorganisms with too much H2O2 in the nutes. So its back to synthetics.


----------



## Noob84 (Jan 25, 2007)

hey man, been a while since i looked up your journal. it seems like your main plant got really spindly when you switched it to the hps. are you happy with the results or do you think that production is a little low? keep up the good work.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, the main plant is from bagseed and I can't expect too much from it.  I am hoping for better results from my new bagseed grow. Today I started a 4 unit DWC setup for another round of hydro. Pics to come soon, i have been dealing with an insect problem I noticed tonight but hit em with some homade insecticidal soap, thrips


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 25, 2007)

From one bag seed grower to the other I say your looking good man. 

     Enjoy


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 25, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of my new addition to the "_bagseed saga_". This is my DIY kit for DWC Hyrdo 4 unit: 16 quart rubbermaid tub (2) 4" and (1) 12" air stone and an air pump for a 60 gallon aquarium and 3.5" net pots w/rockwool and lava rocks for medium. Will be using Technaflora Nutes (BC Grow, BC Boost, BC Bloom, Thrive Alive B1 Red & Green) and H202 feeding eventually feeding @ 1/4 strength nutes and working up.  Wish me luck I really need some "green mojo".  :farm:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey DKM! How are your little ones doing? I'll say they are bigger now... How is your DIY hydro set up working? Is it working well?
And...Good Luck!! I hope they'll grow into ladies soon...very soon


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 31, 2007)

I had some yellowing of the leaves and one seems to be dying but it seems to be a lack of Nitrogen so I up the dose of nutes today with res change.  I wll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 6, 2007)

I have had a recent growth spurt since last post of the three Bagseed in soil.  One has already shown female under 18/6 lighting.  Will begin flower lighting at 12 inches.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great NGT.  Green healthy bushy ladies what more can ya ask for except maybe some dry buds.   Soon enough you will have jars full of smoke and loving every minute of it. :yay: Nothing better than smoking your own bud knowing that it's better than the crap on the streets. :joint: Your doing a great job my friend keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks TBG, by the way I have been checking out your pics and man they look awesome.  On question though, I have that one female from my last grow under 400w hps, I don't have a good magnifying glass to look at trichomes so what other method can I use to tell fro ripeness?  Would pistil color be another indication?  She has been flowering for about 8 weeks now and she seems to sativa dominant.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Thanks TBG, by the way I have been checking out your pics and man they look awesome. On question though, I have that one female from my last grow under 400w hps, I don't have a good magnifying glass to look at trichomes so what other method can I use to tell fro ripeness? Would pistil color be another indication? She has been flowering for about 8 weeks now and she seems to sativa dominant.


*Well we have never had to go that way but from what i have read i think it's 75% for the pistils. Are the calayx's swelling up at all and sucking in the hairs? If she is Sativa dominant expect her to go atleast another week or two. *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks TBG I will keep a close eye on her!


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

Looking good mang, very cool to see ya dabblin' in hydro now too.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Eman.  For some reason though the hydro setup is growing slowly.  I tried this before with the same nutes grow media type and ph levels but these babies are growing slower than my soil.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2007)

hydrogen peroxide is bad for good bacteria in soil...unless you need to kill of an infestation or your plant is sick- i would reccomend you discontinue use.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 7, 2007)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hydrogen peroxide is bad for good bacteria in soil...unless you need to kill of an infestation or your plant is sick- i would reccomend you discontinue use.


 
I only use the h2o2 in the ones I use synthetic nutes on.  The ones that are microorganism grows I do not just for that reason.  The h2o2 keeps some oxygen available to the roots in case of overwatering thats all.  But thanks for the advice though.  :farm: :bong2:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

Well here she is at about 8 weeks into flower and I finally got a 60x microscope and her trichs are going cloudy so today I started her soil leeching with ph balanced water.  I didn't expect this much from some bagseed that I had sitting around for about a year.  Though she had LST she would be 3.5 feet long.  :farm:


----------



## moneyme (Feb 12, 2007)

Almost done! How long do you think she has left?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2007)

*Whats up NGT. Looks like your lady is gonna provide ya with a nice harvest. Like they say man you get what you put into it. Great job man.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks and moneyme I would say 2 weeks of flushing.  She has a trunk almost the size of a 50 cent piece.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 12, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Thanks and moneyme I would say 2 weeks of flushing. She has a trunk almost the size of a 50 cent piece.


 
Wow, can't wait. A 50 cent piece!?!  *That's huge!!! *  Mine are some dimes.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 15, 2007)

Well the three have been put into the flower room and I had to repot them even though they were only 13 inches tall they were root bound in the 2 gallon pots.  Well they are in 3 gallon ones now and I was wondering if I may have caused to much stress by repotting and then placing them in flower the same day.  Well anyways heres a few pics for the  _"Mar P fam"_! :farm:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 16, 2007)

Today she comes down.  Here is a few pics of her before and after her first manicure.  _"MJ fen ta sprinkle in some of dat super incredible havin' a brotha running back, where dat brotha wit da good sticky number at cuz I'm fin ta rolla cigarillo like a lumberjack" -Three 6 Mafia "Stay Fly"_  Hopefully someone feels me on that three 6.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 16, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> Almost done! How long do you think she has left?


 
She's done!  And has been cut and hung to dry.  That girl had to be hacksawed down and had a huge trunk.  It was a nice sticky mess.  Who said bagseed is crap!  :48:


----------



## moneyme (Feb 17, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Today she comes down. Here is a few pics of her before and after her first manicure. _"MJ fen ta sprinkle in some of dat super incredible havin' a brotha running back, where dat brotha wit da good sticky number at cuz I'm fin ta rolla cigarillo like a lumberjack" -Three 6 Mafia "Stay Fly"_  Hopefully someone feels me on that three 6.


 
I gotcha man.  Dude that is one huge trunk! I thought you were kidding about the 50 cent piece. You need to make a trip to my neck of the woods and smoke a fatty!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 17, 2007)

*Congrats NGT. Looks like it's gonna be some nice smoke mang. Be sure and give us a smoke report on her when she is all dry and cured. Looking foward to your next grow. *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 17, 2007)

I just placed three more into flower and they are day 4 flower.  12/12 400w hps.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 24, 2007)

After allowing them to dry they are now in jars curing. They have a nice sweet smell to them also.  I don't know the weight yet but here are some pics. :yay:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 24, 2007)

Still have the others in flower, one turned out to be a male . _Off with his HEAD he's since seen the guillotine last night_.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometimes you can find some sure gems in a bag of good bud.... I just don't grow bagseed anymore cause i had my fill of hermies from it.. anyways NICE PLANT!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> After allowing them to dry they are now in jars curing. They have a nice sweet smell to them also. I don't know the weight yet but here are some pics. :yay:


*Whats up NGT. Looking good my friend. In 3 weeks or so you will be smoking some fine cured bud. :aok: *


----------



## rami (Feb 25, 2007)

newgreenthumb [I said:
			
		

> "MJ fen ta sprinkle in some of dat super incredible havin' a brotha running back, where dat brotha wit da good sticky number at cuz I'm fin ta rolla cigarillo like a lumberjack" -Three 6 Mafia "Stay Fly"[/I]  Hopefully someone feels me on that three 6.


 

HELL YEA


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey NGT!!!!

Are those the same plants I saw one month ago????????
OHHHHH!!!!!!   Nice, great, super results!!!! Hey, you did it and I'm so happy for you!!! Sorry I couldn't follow all of it but I wasn't even following mine!!!!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 26, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Hey NGT!!!!
> 
> Are those the same plants I saw one month ago????????
> OHHHHH!!!!!!  Nice, great, super results!!!! Hey, you did it and I'm so happy for you!!! Sorry I couldn't follow all of it but I wasn't even following mine!!!!


 
Thanks, but the ones from a month ago are still in flower, this one is from the batch I started in November when I first started the journal.  My problem is that with this bagseed I am ending up with a higher male ration of plants than I see come from everyone else.  I plant to make a good order soon.  Thanks everyone for watching the grow.  :clap:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 5, 2007)

Well out of the three in flower only one turned out to be a female.  I am seriously going to order some seeds because this bagseed stuff sure gives me alot of males.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 6, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Well out of the three in flower only one turned out to be a female. I am seriously going to order some seeds because this bagseed stuff sure gives me alot of males.



This is true unless you keep a mother..those nugs look sweet though.:smoke1:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 6, 2007)

Let's see some macro's of the buds mate.. show off some bud porn.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 6, 2007)

Here some Bagseed close ups enjoy.....:48:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey NGT, how is the one female plants you have, doing? Or is there another thread where you can see her?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 18, 2007)

Well thanks to my wife:rant: the only female that I had was thrown away along with my last crop.  She went into a panic when leo :cop: came to the door for nothing related to growing and now I sit with nothing.  This was the only hobby that I love and thanks to her being overly scary I have no buds to grow or smoke.  Next time I am locking the door to the grow room.  She could have atleast contacted me with somewhere to take the stuff.  Now I am stuck growing tomatoes and flowers for now.  :cry:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry to here about your misfortune newgreenthumb. As you know, she was only trying to do the right thing. Even though the weed was lost, the knowledge and experience picked up a long the way will never be lost

Lookin at those pics you certainly earned the title "da bagseedologist"

Peace ... Runbyhemp


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, after thinking about the situation over night I realize what she had done was for our benefit but I am now ordering some "white widow" from seedboutique this week!  :farm:  I am also looking for some good bagseed to start again.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey NGT,

It's amazing what a seed you find in a bag can turn into. Absolutely amazing.  Your going to like widow my friend, a little picky with the nutes but she sure is a kick in the face when inhaled.  Good luck man can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Well thanks to my wife:rant: the only female that I had was thrown away along with my last crop. She went into a panic when leo :cop: came to the door for nothing related to growing and now I sit with nothing. This was the only hobby that I love and thanks to her being overly scary I have no buds to grow or smoke. Next time I am locking the door to the grow room. She could have atleast contacted me with somewhere to take the stuff. Now I am stuck growing tomatoes and flowers for now.  :cry:


 
:rofl: :rofl:  You're killing me NGT!!  I feel your pain bro...I'm married and their is no way the wife can't know.  I keep my cabinet under lock and key for just such reasons and she does her best to ignore it (I think she's sick of me spending $350 every 2 weeks.)


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 5, 2009)

I am coming back and ready for action.  I have been a growing mad scientist. :farm:


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 5, 2009)

I vegged out three bag seed plants and all of them were 2ft wide bushes and all three males.That was heart breaking.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 6, 2009)

I have also had a whole batch of Bagseed go male and it was from some seeds brought back from Atlanta just recently.  But now I have 4 from a strain grown by a friend from California.  I will have pics later on today of four females in flower from bagseed.


----------



## JimmyPot (Nov 7, 2009)

I have four going now Ill know sex soon.The three that went male on me were seeds from the green triangle.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I said I was back but I never left.  Had decided to up the ante with some great genetics such as Russian Rocket Fuel, Blue Kush and Purple Lady.  I have included some pics of them at 24  days since germination.  The RRF and PL are labeled and the rest are Blue Kush at 14 days since germination.  In these pics they have been fed Dyna-Grow w/ Superthrive.  I have more to come.......

Pic# 2 is the largest of the 2 Russian Rockets.:farm:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 20, 2009)

Here are pics of the Russian Rockets and Blue Kush still under 400w MH w/18 hours light.  All are now being fed Advance Nutrient brand nutes at medium strength with amazing results.  Also in the flower/bloom box are Purple Ladies along with some bagseeds from California that start to fill with trichomes at only 3 weeks flower after sexing under 400w HPS with 12/12 lighting 75-80f and RH ranging from 40-60%.  All plants have a soil PH ranging from 5.8-6.3.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it ok to foliar spray more than once every two weeks, such as two times a week?  Wondering if any harm is done if humidity is kept in check.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 21, 2009)

CO2 is not as effective during the dark periods because it is used during photosynthesis.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 26, 2009)

The Advance Nutrients have shown to be worth the cost.  The results are really noticeable and the overall health of the plants has improved.  Especially the "Piranha" which is full of great microbes and some that even kill the bad nematodes in the grow medium.  Here is a link to the product: hxxps://www.advancednutrients.com/catalog/us/product_info.php?products_id=76  and here is a couple of pics of the purple ladies and one small Blue Kush auto strain.:holysheep:


----------



## DonJones (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, definitely keep any grow operation under lock and key unless you have a very well trained family, and even then it gives them a backup to resist pressure to look in the room/cabinet.

The standard response to an unannounced visit from LEO is to step through the door and close it behind you,  then the standard reply to "May we come in?" is "Why do you want to come in, officer, we can talk her just fine."  When they push just a little bit say "I'm sure you wouldn't let me in to your home and come in just because I walked up to your door and asked to come in,would you?"  Then when they argue, ti is "My privacy is just as imprtant ot me as yours is to you, so without a search warrant, I will talk to you out here but you can't come in just because you don't want to talk out here."

REMEmBER IF THEY HAD ENOUGH FOR A SEARCH WARRANT THEY WOULD ALREADY HAVE IT WITH THEM AND WOULD HAVE SHOWN IT TO YOU IMMEDIATELY INSTEAD OF TALKING OT YOU AND WOULD HAVE PROBABLY EITHER PUSHED THEIR WAY PAST YOU OR TOLD YOU TO MOVE!  They do NOT fool around being nice if they have enough for a search warrant. 

A locked door or cabinet is still a good idea because even if you let them in, they can't USE and thing they find if they go any further than what is in plain sight from where you ask them to stop unless they have a search warrant.

If you grow where it is illegal or if you have ANYTHING that might be illegal or imply that you may be illegal, do NOT let them into your home or other property.  It is vital that EVERYONE connected to your home or property be firmly and thoroughly taught this!

This advice comes from having been the victim of an overzealous cop who claimed to be my friend but was really trying to prepare for a run at Sheriff by setting me up because I was an outsider in a small rural town.  It is also the result of training as a LEO both in the military and outside.  Also, do NOT let just anyone in even if they are with a friend until you KNOW versus think you know who they are and what they are doing there.

newgreenthumb, I'm glad you are back and running. I'm getting ready to sprout some bagseed in addition to my good stuff.  If it turns out as good for me as it did for my friends mother, it may become my mainstay.

Good smoking and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------

